# I was sexually assulted by a passenger



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

My name is gammaray tonight i was sexually assulted by a female pax im a male mind you... i stopped the trip mid way dropped the girls off 95 after she grabbed my you know so i come home and my gf says its not a big deal dont worry about it god forbid I DID IT id be in prison!!! What do i do i filled a police report with footage what is this double standered the nj police laughed and told me i would of let her continue!!!!! Im so damn offended right now but they tipped me anyway


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Did you drive in loops when they grabbed you


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Did you drive in loops when they grabbed you


Dropped em off the middle of freeway


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh my bad I thought this was a joke post, the tip at the end had me convinced


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Oh my bad I thought this was a joke post, the tip at the end had me convinced


No they really assulted me not joking


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Well. That’s rude.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> she grabbed my you know so i come home and my gf says its not a big deal dont worry about it


Like your GF says, "it's not a big deal don't worry about it."
You must be new at ride sharing. Soon, you'll get used to it....


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Like your GF says, "it's not a big deal don't worry about it."
> You must be new at ride sharing. Soon, you'll get used to it....


Ive done over 600 trips 4.96 ......ITS A DOUBLE STANDERD IF I HAD DONE IT ID BE IN PRISON BUT ITS OK IF A WOMAN DOES IT


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ive done over 600 trips 4.96 ......ITS A DOUBLE STANDERD IF I HAD DONE IT ID BE IN PRISON BUT ITS OK IF A WOMAN DOES IT


Bah. Double standard is crap.

If it happens to a woman she's scared for her life and is likely raped.

You were annoyed by it.

Big difference.

Take your tip and get yourself a milkshake.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> IF I HAD DONE IT ID BE IN PRISON BUT ITS OK IF A WOMAN DOES IT


Yeah..... so what's your point?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Was it surging?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> Was it surging?


No surge


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

You dropped them off in the middle of freeway? That isn’t a safe location. Lucky you weren’t deactivated.

As for the incident, I would have to agree with your gf. Yes it’s a double standard, but is it worth the all headaches and hassle to press charges and all that.

Since no one has asked I will, was she hot?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Like your GF says, "it's not a big deal don't worry about it."
> You must be new at ride sharing. Soon, you'll get used to it....


At my age and this point in my life, it's actually flattering lol

It's like getting carded for buying beer


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Did you report them to Uber and ask not to be matched with them again? That’s really your only option for retaliation since the cops laughed it off.

If you haven’t and decide to do so be careful because there’s a good chance Rohit will think you’re reporting that YOU assaulted a pax.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ive done over 600 trips 4.96 ......ITS A DOUBLE STANDERD IF I HAD DONE IT ID BE IN PRISON BUT ITS OK IF A WOMAN DOES IT


Just for touching a butt, huh?


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

is she hot?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

hollowhollow said:


> is she hot?


Apparently not, he didn't answer when I asked and if she was, would he have gone to the police? Or was he upset that all he got was a touch and nothing else.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

hollowhollow said:


> is she hot?


Good Question ! Or WAS she fat ? If she weighed over 139 lbs. I would Defiantly call the police.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Good Question ! Or WAS she fat ? If she weighed over 139 lbs. I would Defiantly call the police.


Lol hotties can get away from anything.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

#metoo.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Good Question ! Or WAS she fat ? If she weighed over 139 lbs. I would Defiantly call the police.


Uber needs to take 40% so 100 lbs


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Let's see that footage. I dont believe you. Maybe you were asking for it? #FakeMeToo #VictimBlaming


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

hollowhollow said:


> is she hot?


I mean yeah she was......


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> No surge


So just limp then...


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

EX_ said:


> So just limp then...


No limp full surge .. x6.9 i thought he was talking about a surge


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> My name is gammaray tonight i was sexually assulted by a female pax im a male mind you... i stopped the trip mid way dropped the girls off 95 after she grabbed my you know so i come home and my gf says its not a big deal dont worry about it god forbid I DID IT id be in prison!!! What do i do i filled a police report with footage what is this double standered the nj police laughed and told me i would of let her continue!!!!! Im so damn offended right now but they tipped me anyway


You're not bound by an arbitration agreement since this is a sexual assault case. I would sue Uber for failing to background check their passengers. As an employer, they have an obligation to make sure you're independent of hostility, sexual harassment, sexual assault, etc.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

RIP all the jokes I was going to make before OP expressed that this is a serious post.. “surge” lol


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I could take five minutes of this, but then I would have to put my foot down.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Look at the bright side. At least you didn't get socked in the eye, leaving you with a black eye the next day. Only to get deactivated 2 months later when you get the arraignment letter to appear in court. 

Personally I think your GF with suffer more than you.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I was raped by a female passenger. I didn’t know it at the time but when I went to spend the 20 she gave me I found out it was counterfeit money.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Are there any videos ?? Please post !!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Getting raped by Uber on a daily basis is to be expected.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> You're not bound by an arbitration agreement since this is a sexual assault case. I would sue Uber for failing to background check their passengers. As an employer, they have an obligation to make sure you're independent of hostility, sexual harassment, sexual assault, etc.


When was the last time you got a background check to purchase a good or service?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

This is why Drivers need a panic button also.


----------



## UberBruceUSA (Aug 2, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> My name is gammaray tonight i was sexually assulted by a female pax im a male mind you... i stopped the trip mid way dropped the girls off 95 after she grabbed my you know so i come home and my gf says its not a big deal dont worry about it god forbid I DID IT id be in prison!!! What do i do i filled a police report with footage what is this double standered the nj police laughed and told me i would of let her continue!!!!! Im so damn offended right now but they tipped me anyway


Please be sure to post this on Twitter to @mentoo


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> #metoo.


Lol


----------



## Trisha Kellogg (Jul 7, 2018)

Jesus Christ the lack of empathy in this is ridiculous. I'm sorry this happened to you and don't let anyone tell you this isn't a big deal. It's as big a deal as you feel it is. ****ing double standards piss me off, this is why guys who are raped never come forward.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> My name is gammaray tonight i was sexually assulted by a female pax im a male mind you... i stopped the trip mid way dropped the girls off 95 after she grabbed my you know so i come home and my gf says its not a big deal dont worry about it god forbid I DID IT id be in prison!!! What do i do i filled a police report with footage what is this double standered the nj police laughed and told me i would of let her continue!!!!! Im so damn offended right now but they tipped me anyway


Sounds awesome

What's the problem here?



Trisha Kellogg said:


> Jesus Christ the lack of empathy in this is ridiculous. I'm sorry this happened to you and don't let anyone tell you this isn't a big deal. It's as big a deal as you feel it is. &%[email protected]!*ing double standards piss me off, this is why guys who are raped never come forward.


Lololololololololloloololol

Give me a break


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DJWolford said:


> Sounds awesome
> 
> What's the problem here?
> 
> ...


It's a double standard cause if 2 women were raping you instead of 1, that would be even more awesome


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It's a double standard cause if 2 women were raping you instead of 1, that would be even more awesome


I believe they call that the American dream


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

OP has made it clear he’s much more offended by the ‘double standard’ than his own assault! That makes his complaint a socio-sexual political statement.

You lifted your skirt hoss and your misogyny is showing!


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> OP has made it clear he's much more offended by the 'double standard' than his own assault! That makes his complaint a socio-sexual political statement.
> 
> You lifted your skirt hoss and your misogyny is showing!


If I made this exact post

My grandpa would rise from the grave and beat my ass for being such a weak puss


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

What's the big deal... I get groped at least twice a day...

Of course, I have a sign in my car saying "Gropes in lieu of tips accepted"... I'm just sayin...


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Drunk fools will grope........male and female. If you were truly offended, just simply state that 'to ensure a safe ride ,please ,hands off the driver'. But dropping them on the freeway doesn't sound like a very good idea. I mean was it a gang grope (multiple individuals partaking in the grope), or just one. Put your foot down . Use an authoritative tone in your voice. Something, buy No freeway drops. If something would have happened to them, I'm pretty sure you've heard the story of a certain creek and having no paddles.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a drunk lady about 30 years older than me in the passenger seat lean over and lick my face... and I think it gave me face herpes.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Were you driving a stick shift? Too soon? Ok.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I had a drunk lady about 30 years older than me in the passenger seat lean over and lick my face... and I think it gave me face herpes.


Ughhhhh that does trump the neck caress I always seem to get from drunks


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

never believed your posts in the past, not gonna start today.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

OP has a pattern of "dramatic" posts so I'm inclined to take this one with a grain of salt too... And perhaps a shot of tequila and a lime.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DJWolford said:


> I believe they call that the American dream


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> Uber needs to take 40% so 100 lbs


40% of 139 is not 39.

I guess this is why uber gets away with what they do. Drivers are math challenged.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Fake post.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Im so damn offended right now but they tipped me anyway


No, I believe you tipped them. On second thought I think you shafted them instead.



GammaRayBurst said:


> No surge


No dude, *WAS IT SURGING?*


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> My name is gammaray tonight i was sexually assulted by a female pax im a male mind you... i stopped the trip mid way dropped the girls off 95 after she grabbed my you know so i come home and my gf says its not a big deal dont worry about it god forbid I DID IT id be in prison!!! What do i do i filled a police report with footage what is this double standered the nj police laughed and told me i would of let her continue!!!!! Im so damn offended right now but they tipped me anyway


It would have been a much better tip if you let her finish!


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

So the charges have been filed on 3 different women for touching me at the same time i will be taking them to court for sexual harrasment im going to make an example for all men who have been through this double standered. I dont want these prissy rich women to win over me i will let everyone know the outcome my lawyer is working the case now.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

No surge? GF says it's no big deal? Maybe you forgot your green pill.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ive done over 600 trips 4.96 ......ITS A DOUBLE STANDERD IF I HAD DONE IT ID BE IN PRISON BUT ITS OK IF A WOMAN DOES IT


Sounds like you got it figured out.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So the charges have been filed on 3 different women for touching me.


Do you mean that you filed complaints against the 3 women or do you mean that the DA actually filed sexual misconduct charges?



GammaRayBurst said:


> i will be taking them to court for sexual harrasment. my lawyer is working the case now.


How much are you asking for? Have your lawyer subpoena your postings from this forum to show your mental anguish over the situation. Have your girlfriend say that your sex life has really taken a back seat. She can testify that you can't get an erection anymore and that your relationship is in jeopardy.

Tell the court that you have constant nightmares of being the only male on a deserted island filled with thousands of beautiful women. Tell the court that ever since the incident you can't eat tacos anymore and that you only have cravings for hotdogs. Good luck.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Call the police make a report have them arrested then sue them. And if you have the balls call the news. If people want to make jokes about this then it must be ok for thier wives and daughters and son’s to be molested by strangers.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So the charges have been filed on 3 different women for touching me at the same time i will be taking them to court for sexual harrasment im going to make an example for all men who have been through this double standered. I dont want these prissy rich women to win over me i will let everyone know the outcome my lawyer is working the case now.


This is awesome. I too have been sexually harassed & assaulted by female pax. Enough is enough #metoo


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Meh......a Friday or Saturday night isn't a regular shift anymore unless I'm getting caressed, touched, cuddled or attempt kissed at least twice a night liquored up female pax. Then they want me to go through the drive through and offer to buy me something for my troubles. Yes a Jack N The Box chocolate shake will do thank you......as long as we are on a surged ride of course. 

#MillennialPaxEntitlement.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Did she finish? Cause if I got half arsed molested, I would be pissed too


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Were physical injuries sustained? Was it violent or just pax being drunk and stupid?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm calling bullshit but I'll play along.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> #metoo














OCJarvis said:


> Did she finish? Cause if I got half arsed molested, I would be pissed too


If she finished maybe he could get a cleaning fee too...


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> Were physical injuries sustained? Was it violent or just pax being drunk and stupid?


Most people are insensitive to the plight of sexual assault/harassment on men. 99% goes unreported because of embarrassment & humiliation. It's a very depressing epidemic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Most people are insensitive to the plight of sexual assault/harassment on men. 99% goes unreported because of embarrassment & humiliation.


Naw. I think 99% goes unreported because men hope it happens again.


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't know if this guy is lying or not, but I will say he does have a good argument. After seeing all these comments and jokes about this, I can tell uber has a bunch of perverted old men driving for them. I for one can't stand the double standards out there. All around this country you here about woman's equal rights and this and that. #me too thing and high school girls who want to play boys sports. The transgender bathroom thing, gays in the military, The reason these become news is because someone stood up and did something about it. Maybe this guy will start something. I will say this though. What if he was gay? Or if she did this to another woman. Would the cops still laugh about it. Or here's one what if his girlfriend pressed charges against her. For violating her man. Though I do agree that dropping off in the middle of the freeway was not a great idea.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

So i settled before taking them to court they gave me undisclosed amount in cash to drop the charges i told them its ok if a woman touches a man but a man cant touch a woman.. then we met up in union city NJ to have a formal meeting at their house explained to them NOT to touch othet people etc one of the girls where crying and apologing the mother was disgusted at the fact she even did it wrote me a check to cash out to drop charges lawyer talked to them to thanks for everything guys.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So i settled before taking them to court they gave me undisclosed amount in cash to drop the charges i told them its ok if a woman touches a man but a man cant touch a woman.. then we met up in union city NJ to have a formal meeting at their house explained to them NOT to touch othet people etc one of the girls where crying and apologing the mother was disgusted at the fact she even did it wrote me a check to cash out to drop charges lawyer talked to them to thanks for everything guys.


Not quite following, you were so offended by their actions that you sued them, then you say it is ok?

Did I miss something?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Well. That's rude.


More than Rude. Illegal.



GammaRayBurst said:


> No surge


No Splurge?



GammaRayBurst said:


> So i settled before taking them to court they gave me undisclosed amount in cash to drop the charges i told them its ok if a woman touches a man but a man cant touch a woman.. then we met up in union city NJ to have a formal meeting at their house explained to them NOT to touch othet people etc one of the girls where crying and apologing the mother was disgusted at the fact she even did it wrote me a check to cash out to drop charges lawyer talked to them to thanks for everything guys.


How much did you get? Bet the GF wants Half. lol


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

For the record, Uber's reps have told me that if I feel unsafe, if pax behavior is threatening, involves physical touching, assault, battery, etc., a driver can stop the car IMMEDIATELY, even on the Interstate, on a bridge, or in the ghetto, and curb kick 'em.

And I've done it. More than once. In really, really bad areas. My safety trumps pax feelings 100% of the time.


----------



## Ubermakesmewet (Oct 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I had a drunk lady about 30 years older than me in the passenger seat lean over and lick my face... and I think it gave me face herpes.


ewwww you got face herpes!



GammaRayBurst said:


> So the charges have been filed on 3 different women for touching me at the same time i will be taking them to court for sexual harrasment im going to make an example for all men who have been through this double standered. I dont want these prissy rich women to win over me i will let everyone know the outcome my lawyer is working the case now.


Your lawyer is probably laughing his a** off.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Keep it moist


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So i settled before taking them to court they gave me undisclosed amount in cash to drop the charges i told them its ok if a woman touches a man but a man cant touch a woman.. then we met up in union city NJ to have a formal meeting at their house explained to them NOT to touch othet people etc one of the girls where crying and apologing the mother was disgusted at the fact she even did it wrote me a check to cash out to drop charges lawyer talked to them to thanks for everything guys.


Lol that'll teach em



jfinks said:


> More than Rude. Illegal.


More than illegal. WORTH A PAYOUT.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fake News on so many levels. Believe me I'm not trying to rain on your fantasy story but at least make it more believable by either making accurate details or not any details at all. You're OP is posted 2:56 am Saturday, 3 minutes after you dropped them off , called the police, they came and they laughed at you. Really? All this in 3 minutes. By 10:43 am Sunday a lawyer is working on suing them and by 5:36 am Monday all resolved with a payoff. That is an amazing timeline.

Bigger give away, you are going from Harrison to Jersey City. Jersey City is South-East of Harrison and you normally wouldn't even take 95 (North/South) to go between those 2 cities. The route you posted shows you hitting 95 and magically going NORTH on 95 which is the total opposite direction of Jersey City! You got some splainin to do Lucy.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Fake News on so many levels. Believe me I'm not trying to rain on your fantasy story but at least make it more believable by either making accurate details or not any details at all. You're OP is posted 2:56 am Saturday, 3 minutes after you dropped them off , called the police, they came and they laughed at you. Really? All this in 3 minutes. By 10:43 am Sunday a lawyer is working on suing them and by 5:36 am Monday all resolved with a payoff. That is an amazing timeline.
> 
> Bigger give away, you are going from Harrison to Jersey City. Jersey City is South-East of Harrison and you normally wouldn't even take 95 (North/South) to go between those 2 cities. The route you posted shows you hitting 95 and magically going NORTH on 95 which is the total opposite direction of Jersey City! You got some splainin to do Lucy.


Also, hard to believe Uber released the pax info so you are able to sue them.

The op basically mocked all the legitimate victims.

Plus, no surge on an x, yet you got $11 and change for 8 min and 3 miles?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Cklw said:


> Also, hard to believe Uber released the pax info so you are able to sue them.
> 
> The op basically mocked all the legitimate victims.
> 
> Plus, no surge on an x, yet you got $11 and change for 8 min and 3 miles?


Listen buddy I'm not trying to ruin their lives I made a point across I got it across take it with what you want as a grain of salt


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So the charges have been filed on 3 different women for touching me at the same time i will be taking them to court for sexual harrasment im going to make an example for all men who have been through this double standered. I dont want these prissy rich women to win over me i will let everyone know the outcome my lawyer is working the case now.


They'll get a suspended sentence with community service requirement providing conjugal visits at the local prison.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DJWolford said:


> I believe they call that the American dream


No...they call it a "sandwich"....8>O

And it's the American nightmare...8>)



Trafficat said:


> I had a drunk lady about 30 years older than me in the passenger seat lean over and lick my face... and I think it gave me face herpes.


Dont worry...that wasn't face herpes...

That was left overs from...

That donut you ate just prior...8>)

Rakos








PS. Happens to me sometimes...8>)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Fake News on so many levels. Believe me I'm not trying to rain on your fantasy story but at least make it more believable by either making accurate details or not any details at all. You're OP is posted 2:56 am Saturday, 3 minutes after you dropped them off , called the police, they came and they laughed at you. Really? All this in 3 minutes. By 10:43 am Sunday a lawyer is working on suing them and by 5:36 am Monday all resolved with a payoff. That is an amazing timeline.
> 
> Bigger give away, you are going from Harrison to Jersey City. Jersey City is South-East of Harrison and you normally wouldn't even take 95 (North/South) to go between those 2 cities. The route you posted shows you hitting 95 and magically going NORTH on 95 which is the total opposite direction of Jersey City! You got some splainin to do Lucy.


I was about to say the same thing. It would have taken weeks just to subpoena Uber for the pax details if theyd even give it up.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I was about to say the same thing. It would have taken weeks just to subpoena Uber for the pax details if theyd even give it up.


He would have had the destination address even though supposedly ended trip early. Police could have started investigation there.

But ya this whole thing moved way too fast.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Rakos said:


> No...they call it a "sandwich"....8>O
> 
> And it's the American nightmare...8>)
> 
> ...


That's one smart monkey!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Fake News on so many levels. Believe me I'm not trying to rain on your fantasy story but at least make it more believable by either making accurate details or not any details at all. You're OP is posted 2:56 am Saturday, 3 minutes after you dropped them off , called the police, they came and they laughed at you. Really? All this in 3 minutes. By 10:43 am Sunday a lawyer is working on suing them and by 5:36 am Monday all resolved with a payoff. That is an amazing timeline.
> 
> Bigger give away, you are going from Harrison to Jersey City. Jersey City is South-East of Harrison and you normally wouldn't even take 95 (North/South) to go between those 2 cities. The route you posted shows you hitting 95 and magically going NORTH on 95 which is the total opposite direction of Jersey City! You got some splainin to do Lucy.


I thought the Infinity war was fake but enjoyed the story lol


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

GammaRayBurst your story has more holes than Swiss cheese. What are your rates that you get $11 on a x ride that lasted 3 minutes and 3 miles with no surge,I saw that you got $5 tip, so I deducted that tip from total.

You went to police, they laughed you out of station, if they did that, your city has more issues than you admit.

Uber and Lyft won't release pax info without a subpoena, unless you retained an expensive lawyer, there is no way you get that info.

If you were truly out to expose the hypocrisy, the double standard, in today's climate, odds are your expensive attorney would have notified the media, and there would be something some where online about it.

These are just a couple things I caught, I am sure there is more I missed.

With reading your other posts, you are the driver with the most bad luck when it comes to the amount of things that happen to you, if any of it is true. Well the brake checking was true, but deserved as I would have brake checked you too for that.

You need to study the forums main story tellers and learn from them. You do not have the gift of prose that they got.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Moderators please ban this guy for fake reports! We are all serious here!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So the charges have been filed on 3 different women for touching me at the same time i will be taking them to court for sexual harrasment im going to make an example for all men who have been through this double standered. I dont want these prissy rich women to win over me i will let everyone know the outcome my lawyer is working the case now.


Crap, you didn't say 3 women! Why didn't you just ask them to wait until you could get them safely into bed!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So i settled before taking them to court they gave me undisclosed amount in cash to drop the charges i told them its ok if a woman touches a man but a man cant touch a woman.. then we met up in union city NJ to have a formal meeting at their house explained to them NOT to touch othet people etc one of the girls where crying and apologing the mother was disgusted at the fact she even did it wrote me a check to cash out to drop charges lawyer talked to them to thanks for everything guys.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

When your Girlfriend said it’s no big deal was she talking about the Incident or a reference to anatomical parts?


----------



## ozanozzy (Aug 22, 2018)

uber is falling apart soon. find yourself a better job!


----------



## TAXHTHTA (Jun 4, 2016)

Why can’t this ever happen to me?
;-)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ubermakesmewet said:


> ewwww you got face herpes!


Yeah it is pretty upsetting. The worst part of it is knowing that it is contagious to others. Good thing no one ever touches my face anyway except drunk Uber passengers.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Like i said im not trying to ruin the womens lives how ever the double standered is insane... truly deplorable. At the end kf the day its not funny....


----------



## Elffriend (Jul 12, 2018)

There is no double standard. If this truly happened to you, then I'm sorry that it did and I'm sorry for the way you've been treated. However, women get groped all the time and nothing is done about it. Unless a woman has been beaten or raped the sexual assault gets brushed off as "not a big deal" more often than not. That is what the "Me Too" movement is supposed to be all about, letting the world know how prevalent this has become. You didn't face a double standard, you got treated the way most women get treated when they try to report an assault that didn't leave obvious physical damage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GammaRayBurst said:


> So i settled before taking them to court they gave me undisclosed amount in cash to drop the charges i told them its ok if a woman touches a man but a man cant touch a woman.. then we met up in union city NJ to have a formal meeting at their house explained to them NOT to touch othet people etc one of the girls where crying and apologing the mother was disgusted at the fact she even did it wrote me a check to cash out to drop charges lawyer talked to them to thanks for everything guys.


See this is where you see the difference--no woman who was sexually assaulted would go to the house of 3 men who did it.

It's simply a lot more of a threat for a woman than a man, 99% of the time. This is what you're not getting. Be pissed off at them, but thinking it's equivalent to a woman being touched by 3 men in her car is just BS.



Cary Grant said:


> For the record, Uber's reps have told me that if I feel unsafe, if pax behavior is threatening, involves physical touching, assault, battery, etc., a driver can stop the car IMMEDIATELY, even on the Interstate, on a bridge, or in the ghetto, and curb kick 'em.
> 
> And I've done it. More than once. In really, really bad areas. My safety trumps pax feelings 100% of the time.


If a pax is making me feel unsafe, chances are I'm making it MORE unsafe kicking them out. Unless i get to a police/fire station or at least some place with people.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Lol, I would give her the free ride, but yeah the whole story smells like a fake news.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dude....Thats Nuts


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

Related story: I used to live in D.C. 30+ yrs ago, and went to a chain bookstore in a mixed gay-straight neighborhood near my office. A guy reached across my groin (RED FLAG) to pretend to reach for a book three feet away (I was between him and the book?!) and he brushed my groin with his hand. I was stunned in disbelief and didn't react. In retrospect, I should have yelled as loud as I could, "How dare you touch me, you sick m*****f***ing creep!" That would have gotten the store staff's attention. At least now I have my line prepared if it ever happens again. If someone touches you lewdly without consent, humiliate him/her as I wish I had done.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Meh......a Friday or Saturday night isn't a regular shift anymore unless I'm getting caressed, touched, cuddled or attempt kissed at least twice a night liquored up female pax. Then they want me to go through the drive through and offer to buy me something for my troubles. Yes a Jack N The Box chocolate shake will do thank you......as long as we are on a surged ride of course.
> 
> #MillennialPaxEntitlement.


He11 I would have taken them back to their place for a party! Then charged them for it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> Was it surging?


 Good attempt.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Good Question ! Or WAS she fat ? If she weighed over 139 lbs. I would Defiantly call the police.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Idiot Alert !!!!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Hot girls can rape me anytime.....even avg girls.


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

Can we just remove this entire thread?? It started with a fictitious (but sophomoric/musing) story and went way downhill from there.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

It's real not fake that's the problem


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

It's fake, not real. That's the problem.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

To the moderators here on uber people I was sexually assulted and no one is taking it seriously


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

A lot of things don’t add up, the time line, Uber giving pax info rather easily, how soon they paid up, and the math on the screenshot you provided doesn’t add up to a non surge Uber x ride, unless you do get about $3/mile.

Plus take in all your posts where you play the victim, a brake check video where you or your gf claimed you weren’t tailgating but the video you provided had your car way up that cars a$$.

Speaking of video, where is the video of this incident, we know you have a dash cam.

Then there are the 2 parody videos (one of which you just posted).

Ever hear the story about the boy who cried wolf?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Cklw said:


> A lot of things don't add up, the time line, Uber giving pax info rather easily, how soon they paid up, and the math on the screenshot you provided doesn't add up to a non surge Uber x ride, unless you do get about $3/mile.
> 
> Plus take in all your posts where you play the victim, a brake check video where you or your gf claimed you weren't tailgating but the video you provided had your car way up that cars a$$.
> 
> ...


Look at the end of the day I make parody videos to make people laugh the point is it had been settled and everyone has double standerds mods can you please lock this thread its obvious men don't take it seriously.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

What are your rates in NJ? How did you get pax info? Video? Come on now. If what you say happened is true, we got your back. But there are way too many inconsistencies.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Cklw said:


> What are your rates in NJ? How did you get pax info? Video? Come on now. If what you say happened is true, we got your back. But there are way too many inconsistencies.


I signed a non disclosure with the party involved


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I signed a non disclosure with the party involved


How convenient


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've never seen such bullshit on here before


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

Observation Prime: the app will indicate where you terminated the ride, not the destination originally input by the passenger. So the drop-off should show the NJ Turnpike. OPsubA: Your map shows a pickup at (I assume) Cleveland Ave, Harrison NJ (and BTW, I certainly hope the girl who molested you wasn't coming out of the Washington Middle School) and an eviction on RT95 in Kearny, not Jersey City. In fact, a trip to JC should have taken you due east along RT7 (which I don't wish on anyone) rather than north on the NJT. So let's just shut this down and find a real world situation to complain about males (old & white or otherwise) being snowflaked by those nasty, aggressive girls. This is stoopid!!


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

What I'm most surprised about is the fact that I'm the 114th person to respond on this thread. I have a legal background and I'm 100% certain the OP is full of crap! I don't think I've read a legitimate post from him in the last year. Check them out for yourselves, he's a total head-shaker and quite possibly the most unlucky Uber driver in the history of uber driving with all his crap stories.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

daave1 said:


> What I'm most surprised about is the fact that I'm the 114th person to respond on this thread. I have a legal background and I'm 100% certain the OP is full of crap! I don't think I've read a legitimate post from him in the last year. Check them out for yourselves, he's a total head-shaker and quite possibly the most unlucky Uber driver in the history of uber driving with all his crap stories.


I would have quit rideshare a long time ago with all the stuff that has happened to him, if it were all true.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Look at the end of the day I make parody videos to make people laugh the point is it had been settled and everyone has double standerds mods can you please lock this thread its obvious men don't take it seriously.


Well, you finally said something I can agree with.
"*men *don't take it seriously".

Sack up, Nancy.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Idiot Alert !!!!


Awwwwwe you must weigh 140...


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Ive done over 600 trips 4.96 ......ITS A DOUBLE STANDERD IF I HAD DONE IT ID BE IN PRISON BUT ITS OK IF A WOMAN DOES IT


Gamma, so sorry this happened to you. It is a double standard. Your GF, the police, and some posters are saying being groped is no big deal. You'd think that in the #metoo era you would be accorded some respect when you were sexually assaulted, but the troglodites at the police department can't get past their own idiocy.

The ONLY way you *may* get some relief is to take the video straight to the district attorney and ask them to prosecute.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Gamma, so sorry this happened to you. It is a double standard. Your GF, the police, and some posters are saying being groped is no big deal. You'd think that in the #metoo era you would be accorded some respect when you were sexually assaulted, but the troglodites at the police department can't get past their own idiocy.
> 
> The ONLY way you *may* get some relief is to take the video straight to the district attorney and ask them to prosecute.


Yea.
LoL
I bet they'll get a good laugh outta that.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah..... so what's your point?


This is Trumps world, we are just living in it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> This is Trumps world, we are just living in it.


And before that, you lived in Obama's world.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Some really bad advice above. There are apparently fellow drivers who have the mentality of caveman/cavewoman. It is a double standard and there's nothing funny about it.

I would report it to Uber and the police, no kidding.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

Reading the thread and literally this popped up


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

You may need to get ckecked for "cudies"
since you don't know where her hands have been.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks to the folks who have taken this seriously i thank yall


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

I dont know i was groped and a pax kissed me this morning. 


Whats the point in bringing charges against a drunk groper??? Nothing is going to happen to them anyways. All this to do about a double standard are SILLY very few men are EVER detained or more rarely prosecuted for getting handsy.

To be blunt very few women haven't been groped on multiple occasions starting around 11 or 12. If you think police really take women more seriously you are kidding yourself largely it is a slap on the wrist and what were you doing wearing saying situation don't let the Me too and hollywood popularity and twittervism fool you things haven't improved on that front as much as men seem to believe.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Getmeoutofhere said:


> Whats the point in bringing charges against a drunk groper??? Nothing is going to happen to them anyways. All this to do about a double standard are SILLY very few men are EVER detained or more rarely prosecuted for getting handsy.


Not saying this goes well for women either, but OP said they didn't take a report and laughed at him. If cops laugh at a woman filing a report on someone groping her they can be disciplined.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Not saying this goes well for women either, but OP said they didn't take a report and laughed at him. If cops laugh at a woman filing a report on someone groping her they can be disciplined.


They can be disciplined for laughing at any report, no matter who makes the complaint. They may ask you to think about it, talk you out of it, or something along those lines but to openly mock and laugh no.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Not saying this goes well for women either, but OP said they didn't take a report and laughed at him. If cops laugh at a woman filing a report on someone groping her they can be disciplined.


Discipline is exactly what they want.
And, usually have to pay extra for.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Oh my bad I thought this was a joke post, the tip at the end had me convinced


Just the tip. Lol


----------

